# Is this a a 99212



## daniel (Aug 14, 2008)

Would you squeeze out a level 99212 (established). If your note read.

Chief complaint: Tuggin and pulling at ear

HPI: Inflammation of the ear, pass 2 days.

Plantitis media,  Augmentin 7 to 10days.


----------



## HCCCoder (Aug 14, 2008)

Yes, for est. pt you need to meet 2 out of 3 (hx, pe, mdm).
Even though the PE is not documented, but there is a CC, the hx level is PF (brief HPI, no ROS, no PFSH). The MDM is SF, because of 1 self-limited problem with Rx drug management. 
Even if you want to consider  the "otitis media" as a new problem, still, the LOS would be 99212, because your hx level is SF and there is no PE.
Hope this will help


----------



## erjones (Aug 14, 2008)

daniel said:


> Would you squeeze out a level 99212 (established). If your note read.
> 
> Chief complaint: Tuggin and pulling at ear
> 
> ...



You have a brief hx and moderate mdm, you only need 2 of 3 elements to meet the 99212 level.


----------

